# tax papers



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

Like every year, yesterday I went to the IRS office to pick up this year's tax papers, only this year they were gone. They had moved. They left an address, but it was very difficult to find. After half an hour, I drove by a very expensive looking building with no signs and by chance looked in the front door and saw IRS on an inner door. I had found it.

I walked in. Immediately a very large armed security cop came to 8 inches from my face wanting to know what I was doing there. I replied I wanted this year's tax papers and was told "we don't have those". I obviously had a questioning look on my face for he took me around a corner to see an empty shelving where the papers should have been and said they may be here in a couple of weeks.
When leaving I mentioned that it would help citizens if they would put a map at the previous office; he said "we don't want people to find us, we want them to use online services." I then understood why he was armed.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, getting to be that time of the year.......
Locally those that I know that still fill out the forms pick them up at the post office. 
As for the IRS, in all honesty I don't even know where there would be a "local" IRS office; never had the need to know. Years ago when I got audited my accountant (at that time) had to go to Syracuse to the "regional" office........ but locally?????


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Where we used to live they had them at the library. 

Not that we used them. We use a CPA and he files electronically for us and has for the last 12 years.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

The library was always the best source here, too.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

You can get them online.
http://www.irs.gov/formspubs/index.html

Nancy


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

I went to IRS this month Feb 3 rd and they even had the Colorado State form too. That was a surprise. No armed guard. I think last year they had a guard or what ever he was. We just went in this time and picked out what I needed. Libraries some only have the book and you pay to make copies. They seem to have quit having forms. PO also quit and not even Colo. New town to me here and not sure what the local library does. Got mine in the big city.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Library here, the post office has some forms, too.

I received notice that I needed to renew my sales tax # online. I've never had to do this before. I called the IRS # but wouldn't assist me to do this over the phone, I HAD to do it online.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Yikes and all, I work for the local public library, and last year we stopped receiving the forms. I download the forms for everyone. We don't even have the book to photocopy the unusual forms from anymore. The library bosses said the feds want to save paper/expense.


----------

